# Survery about homesteading/farming - help my wife on her Thesis



## joecool85 (Oct 5, 2013)

My wife is doing her Master's and it focuses on homesteading. She has created a survey to help her get data about current farms and homesteads. If you have any experience in this field, please help and fill it out. Thanks!



> Hello, all!
> Thanks for taking a moment to read my post. I promise to be brief and to the point.
> 
> I’m currently working on a Master’s in Liberal Studies with a concentration in Maine studies. My thesis work is focused on the comparison of the 1970’s back-to-the-land movement and the current homesteading movement. To gather information regarding the current homesteading movement, I have created a survey that will take roughly 30 – 45 minutes.
> ...


----------

